# jumping Vizsla puppy



## abaci (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I have a five months old Vizsla girl. She's absolutely adorable, has a gentle nature. 

The only thing that we're having a problem with is her jumping. And not only when she is excited. It seems to be her way of expression – attention, saying hallo, asking to play, food etc. I can be in control most of the time when 'the attack' happens front on. The biggest issue is when she jumps unexpectedly at me from behind scratching my back or when I'm kneeling picking something up. I have my torso in scratches, my whole arms are even worse. 

I would appreciate any suggestions & training tricks that will stop her from her loving 'attacks'.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I've seen some really good posts on here if you put it into the search bar. The piece of advice that worked for us was when our V jumps up, we walk towards him . He hated it the first couple of times that he fell over, then stopped jumping as much, although he does now boing up and down on his back legs with his ears flapping about! 

Interesting side effect of teaching him to take small biscuits from me gently (by making him sit and saying 'geeeentle' as I give a biscuit and pulling it away if he approaches too quickly), is that as well as taking things beautifully gently if I say gentle, I can use 'gentle' getting on the sofa and he climbs on much more carefully!

I'm just a beginner myself though so definitely use the search bar


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby used to be the same. What worked for us was to give her no encouragement, this meant turning our backs on her and if she came round to face us we put our open hand in front of her face and said "steady", she got no strokes until she'd sat down still for a few seconds and then she got a fuss made of her.
ps, welcome to the forum ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

A jump from behind equals - say nothing and leave room and shut door for 5 mins


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

This has been the hardest one to master for us, Nelly jumps on everyone so that she can get to optimum face licking height - sounds quite funny but not so funny if she happened to jump on an elderly person or someone who is fearful of dogs. 

She still does it to strangers so we have to be extra vigilant when she is off lead, command sit stay and literally never miss out on doing this or it becomes inconsistent and confusing.

For jumping on visitors when they arrive leaving the room or having her out of the room for say 30 seconds is the clearest way for her to know that it's not acceptable. 

This is how we eventually nipped shark attacks in the bud at about 6 months, she's almost 10 months now. 

Good luck  
Chloe


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

When I am working a pup


think what there focus and reward system is?

Your eyes and face

and being a biggen there process is too reach me make them focus on my Eyes and face to reach any rewards

You can hold the hand down girl or boy and add sit

there need to reach up is endless

When I am working with puppies many times I get down to there levels and using a check rope

treats with commands can help

The biggest back ward steps are when New Folks come into the mix

they all want to jump up and see and seek loves and attention and licks

Willow is your age group and still jumps up some on new folks but never up on me

They get No or Down very fast working with the hand commands as well

pitch in the voice can add as well

but never break the spirit

reward learning reactions from your personal work bench

beat downs, slaps to the face and screaming

hold zero learning values working with great pointers

Be firm be fair and set the table each day the same

they will connect the message sooner if your fair and you took the times at dogs times not mans 

A pheasant wing can help daily as well

then the dna codes break in and its focus goes to the wing and hunt not just the jump

Having Rudy as the Lead example helps me daily as well


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, doesn't just pee you off when people visit and make a big fuss when pup is jumping all over them...."oh who's a good girl!" type of bull, then aren't I the meanie for telling them to pleases don't fuss her when she does it.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Har, I even have to tell them off at the bloomin pet shop! Every time she goes in, jumps up and they give her a treat! What!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

GOOD LUCK ;D

Throw some treats on the floor around the visitor. 

Encourage visitor to wear clean undies (smell attracts the curious esp an intact male) 

Encourage the visitor to refrain from creating a lot of wind by keeping the mouth shut and arms and legs at the side of the body (rather than waving them around)


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

datacan said:


> Encourage visitor to wear clean undies


lol.....this one made me chuckle.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Straight in the crates when 'non family' guest's visit!

After we've greeted, and everybody's nice and calm........

The we let all '**** Break Loose' and let them out!!!!!!!  

We don't get a lot of visitors :-\ :-\ :-\

Hobbsy ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hilarious Data! ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Organic's,

The 'Yoff' is looking in really great condition in that last photo....

Looks like he's over his injuries and is turning into a fine........

INDIVIDUAL VIZSLA  

Credit to you 

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

datacan said:


> Encourage visitor to wear clean undies (smell attracts the curious esp an intact male)


I'm glad you understand! My visitors are always surprised when the first thing I ask them is "boxers or briefs?" and then shove them into the powder room for a change. People don't seem to come around as often now. Huh.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

never, ever, ever go commando, in our house! I learned that lesson once when I was running a bath and bent over to test the water!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

^ I can only imagine, but I'm going to refrain from doing so in this case. :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> ^ I can only imagine, but I'm going to refrain from doing so in this case. :


I could go into graphic detail, but wouldn't look good when a mod has to "mod" his own posts ha ha!


----------

